
Daily Deal Providers May Be Violating Consumer Protection Laws - GeoffreyHull
http://techcrunch.com/2011/06/15/daily-deal-consumer-protection-laws/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+Techcrunch+%28TechCrunch%29
======
mdaniel
Oh, this article is about Groupon and Livingsocial.

I thought it was going to be about DealNews et al.

